# Karpfen eingefroren



## Pflanzenfreund (13. Feb. 2011)

Hallo

Mir sind im Winter zwei große Spiegelkarpfen in der Eisdecke eingefroren.

Was macht ihr damit eure Fische im Winter nicht im Eis einfrieren?

MFG:Andreas
www.das-zierfischforum.de
www.das-diskusforum.de


----------



## Zermalmer (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hallo & Willkommen Andreas,
Schade um die Fische 

Such hier im Forum mal nach Eisfreihalter, Teichabdeckung, Teichheizung.

Da gibt es ettliche Beiträge..
und leider auch von Verlusten betroffene... z.B. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/30094


----------



## Pflanzenfreund (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hallo Andreas

Es müste etwas sein das keinen Strom benötigt, den haben wir leider noch nicht auf dem Grudstück was wir letztes Jahr gekauft haben.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hallo Andreas, 

herzlich willkommen. Ich würde bei der Teichgröße ohne STrom und ohne Filter etc. auf das Halten von Fischen verzichten. Pflanzenteiche sind auch sehr schön und es siedeln sich so allerhand andere Tiere an. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Pflanzenfreund (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hallo Wuzzel

Wie sieht es denn mit Solarpumpen aus? gibt es da schon was auf dem Markt.


----------



## Wuzzel (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Wenn Du nen großes Solarmodul aufstellst und nen Akku für die nachtspeicherung , dann sicher. 
Die kleinen Pumpen taugen nichts fuern Filter, allemal fuer nen bisschen plätschern. 
Dürfte günstiger sein ne stromleitung zu legen. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Pflanzenfreund (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Ich dachte an dieser Anlage http://cgi.ebay.de/40W-Solarmodul-1...348223080?pt=Solaranlagen&hash=item563a796a68


----------



## Limnos (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hi Andreas

Waren die Karpfen aufrecht oder auf der Seite liegend eingefroren? Im letzteren Fall waren sie schon vor dem Einfrieren tot oder stark geschädigt. Ersteres halte ich bei einen 15000 liter Teich für unwahrscheinlich, es sei denn er hätte auf ganzer Fläche weniger als 50 cm Tiefe. Jedenfalls habe ich noch nie davon gehört, dass Fische bei ausreichender Tiefe oben am Eis anfrieren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Pflanzenfreund (13. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hallo Wolfgang

Ja die Karpfen lagen auf der Seite.


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Die genannte Anlage kannst Du Betreiben um irgend einen Frosch aus dem Mund wasser spucken zu lasseb, aber nicht um einen Filter ernsthaft mit Wasser zu versorgen. Dafür ist die Leistung der Pumpe schon viel zu gering und die läuft dann ja auch nur bei Sonnenschein mit halbwegs voller Leistung.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Servus Andreas

Herzlich Willkommen



> Was macht ihr damit eure Fische im Winter nicht im Eis einfrieren?


Für genügend Sauerstoff/Gasaustausch sorgen 

durch genügend Pflanzen (bist du nicht im Zierfischforum Mod in diesem U-Forum ?)
vorallem Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest, etc.)
bei den eventuellen Carex oder Simsen oder Schilfartigen nicht bis ins Wasser im Herbst zurückschneiden, sondern stehenlassen oder nur bis kurz übers Wasser zurückschneiden ...
Weshalb ... über die hohlen Halme findet auch ein Gasaustausch statt

Durch Wasserwechsel (Wasser wird ja vorhanden sein ?) kann man auch 

die Wassertemp. anheben
Sauerstoff einbringen
Nährstoffe/Keime/Bakterien austragen (alles was Fische schädigen könnte)

Ansonsten die Fischanzahl reduzieren (leider geht aus deinem Profil nicht hervor, wieviele Fische du eingesetzt hast)

Würde mich über Bilder von deinem Teich sehr freuen, da kann man erst richtig die Sachlage einschätzen ...


----------



## Pflanzenfreund (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hallo Helmut

Ich bin der Betreiber der beiden Foren.

Für einen guten Sauerstoffeintrag müste doch dann ein großer Oxydator ausreichen?

Nein Wasser ist auch noch nicht vorhanden, ich habe vor einen Brunnen Bohren zu lassen. Bis her habe ich nur Regenwasser zur verfügung.

Ich hoffe mal das in geraumer Zeit Stromleitungen verlegt werden, dann kann ich mir einen Mechanischen so wie Biologischen Filter bauen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Herzlich :willkommen bei uns Teich - :crazy,

noch ein Pflanzenfreud in der Runde 

Ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich wären doch toll.

@ Wolfgang, ich war damals oft auf den hier bereits vorgestellten Leipziger Parkteich eislaufen, dabei habe ich Massen von eingefrohrenen Karauschen gesehen. Alle so in ner Tiefe von 10cm-je nach Eisdicke auch 30cm. Komisch, der Teich ist groß genug - die eingefrorenen Fische waren auch nicht am Rand sondern z.B.auch in der Mitte zusehen - in ganz unterschiedlichen Postitionen


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Ich habe gelernt, daß man zugefrorene Teiche besser nicht betritt.
Der Lärm, den z.B. Schlittschuhe auf dem Eis erzeugen, können Fische gar nicht vertragen. 
Sie werden in ihrer Winterruhe gestört, die Schwimmblasen platzen, was den baldigen Tod nach sich zieht... oder sie steigen an die Oberfläche, kommen dort zu nah ans Eis und erfrieren tatsächlich.
Ich weiß jetzt natürlich nicht, ob diese Thesen auch auf Wolfgang's Teich zugetroffen haben...


----------



## Wuzzel (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Eingefrorene Fische sind meist erst tot und frieren dann erst ein. 
In dem hier gezeigten Fall kann der Tod der Fische an etlichen Gründen liegen. 
Kein Wasseraustausch, kein Filter --> Die Fische schwimmen in ihren eigenen Exkrementen, ohne das diese jemals gereinigt würden. Bei kleinen Fischen (z.B. __ Moderlieschen) und gescheit angelegtem Teich mag die Selbstreinigung des Teiches noch funktionieren. Nur hier haben wir es mit "großen Spiegelkarpfen" in einem offensichtlich nur 15000 liter großen Teich ohne Wasseraustausch ohne jegliche Technik zu tun. 
So leid mir das tut, aber das ist der Tod von Fischen, die üblicherweise Gewichte im deutlich zweistelligen Bereich Erreichen vorprogrammiert. 
Intreressant wäre zu wissen was sonst noch in dem Teich schwimmt.

Fazit: Teich zu klein, Technik ungenügend, Fische zu groß.


----------



## Ulli (14. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Karpfen eingefroren*

Hallo Andreas,

denke auch,  dass Du die "Großen" so nicht halten kannst, also schnell um Strom und Technik kümmern. Als "erste Hilfe" gibt es Teichbelüfter mit Akku und/oder Solarmodul und die Luftpumpen benötigen sehr wenig Leistung, dürften also mit einem Modellbauakku oder einer Autobatterie ausreichend lange laufen.

Damit kannst Du wenigstens verhindern, dass die Oberfläche komplett zufriert....

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

